# Brake pedal squeaking......



## Blubaru (Nov 9, 2012)

It needs to stop. Now:lol:

Obviously something needs to be lubricated, but I can't seem to find the joint or area where the noise is coming from.

Any helpful recommendation?


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

You would get more comments if you describe a little more detail on when the squeak happens, where does the sound seem to be coming from and that kind of info.
:willy:
It is hard to give ideas and recommendations on the little info you have offered! It could be wear tabs on your pads or indeed a joint in the peddle assembly.


----------



## Blubaru (Nov 9, 2012)

68OldGoat said:


> You would get more comments if you describe a little more detail on when the squeak happens, where does the sound seem to be coming from and that kind of info.
> :willy:
> It is hard to give ideas and recommendations on the little info you have offered! It could be wear tabs on your pads or indeed a joint in the peddle assembly.


No. It's literally a squeak coming from my brake pedal.

It happens every time I press it down. Definitely coming from the interior.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the added information! Is this an A4 or M6 (since the brake peddles are different)

I would first check where the brake peddle connecting rod goes through the firewall. Maybe some trim has come loose and is binding on the side of the connecting rod to cause a squeak when the peddle is moved. Otherwise, I would lightly silicone spray everything on the interior of the brake assembly (especially all of the mechanical connecting points). If that doesn't work, that's all I have without a schematic for ideas.


----------



## Blubaru (Nov 9, 2012)

68OldGoat said:


> Thanks for the added information! Is this an A4 or M6 (since the brake peddles are different)
> 
> I would first check where the brake peddle connecting rod goes through the firewall. Maybe some trim has come loose and is binding on the side of the connecting rod to cause a squeak when the peddle is moved. Otherwise, I would lightly silicone spray everything on the interior of the brake assembly (especially all of the mechanical connecting points). If that doesn't work, that's all I have without a schematic for ideas.


Thanks! It's an A4.


----------

